
Show HN: Koody – On demand financial guidance in the UK - Halimah
https://community.koody.co/
======
Halimah
Hi everyone! I have just launched a community to support my initial website.
Users can ask money-related questions and receive opinions from verified
financial experts and the general public. I’d appreciate your thoughts!

